# Best medium to grow Paphiopedilum and Phragmipedius



## Dane (Dec 4, 2013)

What is the best medium to grow Paphs and Phrags? Also how many grams of agar would you add? And are there any other chemicals needed to germinate Phrags and paph seeds? Which is the best method to flask them with reasonable success?


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 4, 2013)

I had great success using the Western Medias: http://www.westernorchids.com.au/ I was using the W3 medium with coconut water (buy a coconut, punch a hole to, collect the water, freeze away what you don't use in handy portions as you don't want to keep freezing and thawing). The Western Orchids will ship to S. Africa.


----------



## eteson (Dec 4, 2013)

I am having great success in Phrags and some Paphs using P668 at 1/2 + coconut water.
for replate I use the same adding 60gr/l of homogeneized banana.


----------



## Dane (Dec 4, 2013)

TyroneGenade said:


> I had great success using the Western Medias: http://www.westernorchids.com.au/ I was using the W3 medium with coconut water (buy a coconut, punch a hole to, collect the water, freeze away what you don't use in handy portions as you don't want to keep freezing and thawing). The Western Orchids will ship to S. Africa.



Thanks, i'll give it a try


----------



## Dane (Dec 4, 2013)

Can the banana pulp also be frozen?


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes, I would liquidize the pulp and pack it in small bags (5 x 6 cm). One bag would hold about 40-50 g of banana pulp. You just defrost what you need.


----------



## Trithor (Dec 4, 2013)

Surely with banana being available the whole year round, it is not worth freezing it?


----------



## eteson (Dec 4, 2013)

I freeze it before. It helps a lot for homogeneization.


----------



## Dane (Dec 4, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Surely with banana being available the whole year round, it is not worth freezing it?



I was thinking about the left over from making the medium. Like if you use half a banana you'll have some for next time


----------



## Trithor (Dec 4, 2013)

Make banana bread with the rest


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm lazy and don't like having to homogenate bananas and clean the blender. Another issue, is whether you want to use green, ripe or over ripe bananas. Different people claim you different bananas... BUT some of the Western Medias already have banana in it so you don't need to worry.


----------



## Dane (Dec 5, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Make banana bread with the rest



Haha, good idea


----------



## Dane (Dec 5, 2013)

TyroneGenade said:


> I'm lazy and don't like having to homogenate bananas and clean the blender. Another issue, is whether you want to use green, ripe or over ripe bananas. Different people claim you different bananas... BUT some of the Western Medias already have banana in it so you don't need to worry.



Thanks, your link was very helpful! I didn't know that one could not use banana pulp as it retards the newgrowth:clap:


----------

